# Just Diagnosed- How bad are these numbers?



## debra4444 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello, I just found out I have Graves disease. At first the doctor thought it was acute thyroid disease due to a virus, but now changed to Graves. Can anyone tell me, are there degrees of disease? How serious does this look:

TSH - .01
T4 2.34
T3 free 10.1
TSI 270
RAI Uptake... 49% at 24 hours.

My T4 was 3.5 a couple of weeks ago and has moved down to 2.34. I have not started meds yet.. Is this a sign that it is getting better?

I have also been taking chinese herbs and acupuncture, and yesterday my TCM told me to start anti thyroid. meds.

I have tremors, thumping heart, and feeling crappy.

Very nervous about taking pills... I have only lost 2 pounds, but I can eat and eat and eat and not gain an ounce. Will these drugs make me gain a lot of weight?

Thanks for your help!

Deb


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

debra4444 said:


> Hello, I just found out I have Graves disease. At first the doctor thought it was acute thyroid disease due to a virus, but now changed to Graves. Can anyone tell me, are there degrees of disease? How serious does this look:
> 
> TSH - .01
> T4 2.34
> ...


Deb; in the future the ranges would help as different labs use different ranges but..............

You are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay hyper as evidenced by TSI and your uptake.

I sure hope the doctor has you on a beta-blocker to protect your heart? In reality, you should be more nervous about not taking the meds. Untreated hyperthyroid is life-threatening.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437


----------



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

debra4444 said:


> Hello, I just found out I have Graves disease. At first the doctor thought it was acute thyroid disease due to a virus, but now changed to Graves. Can anyone tell me, are there degrees of disease? How serious does this look:
> 
> TSH - .01
> T4 2.34
> ...


Your numbers are very similiar to mine and I was recently diagnosed with Graves as well. My endo said it was not a mild case, dashing the hopes that came with a dropping number.

I don't have the experience of others on this board, but I really urge you to take the meds. I'm on a beta blocker, Propanol 20 mg, and Methmizole 15 mg. I get checked again next week. Find an endo you trust, because you are going to be in each other's lives!

I think it is sometimes easier to focus on the vanity issue of weight than the life-altering implications of an autoimmune disease. Trust me, you got bigger worries than weight at the moment. Also, once our thyroid hormones are normalized it is likely the ravenous appetite will leave. We're gonna be okay; we just have to work at it right now.:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

Take the meds. Let your body get a toe hold on feeling a little better. That racing heart can make one feel tired and jittery all at the same time. Don't let weight bother you too much right now.

Take care.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Take the meds. Let your body get a toe hold on feeling a little better. That racing heart can make one feel tired and jittery all at the same time. Don't let weight bother you too much right now.
> 
> Take care.


agree 100%! This illness can go very bad, very quickly. Gaining a few pounds while the meds have a chance to stabilize things is nothing compared to what your body will go through the longer the Graves has control


----------

